# ground rod & more



## ICE (Jan 20, 2015)

Every time that I encounter this company they do something dumb.  I misspoke... they do several dumb things.  I haven't been able to convince them that a ground rod is not a required item as part of an equipotential bonding grid.









I know the electrician that wired the pool equipment.  He knows better than to leave the A/C condenser *fused* disconnect where it is.  He is waiting to see if I care.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 21, 2015)

See that a lot. I think it makes it more likely for lighting to hit it and if someone was in the pool at the time they could get zapped. I make them disconnect the ground rod.


----------



## jdfruit (Jan 21, 2015)

A couple of other things I see;

Motor case connector may not be installed correctly

Ground rod connectors shouldn't be used for wire splice

What is the blanked meter box being used for?


----------



## Span (Jan 22, 2015)

This link video from Mike Holt explain the hazard of auxiliary electrode.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2015)

That doesn't look like a wp time clock to me.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2015)

The inspectors in this area do not believe the disconnect for the a/c needs the typical clearance .  Generally a disconnect without fuses does not need general maintenance.  As long as you can get to it to disconnect the unit it should be okay


----------



## ICE (Jan 23, 2015)

Dennis said:
			
		

> The inspectors in this area do not believe the disconnect for the a/c needs the typical clearance .  Generally a disconnect without fuses does not need general maintenance.  As long as you can get to it to disconnect the unit it should be okay


If there are no fuses or cicuit breaker then no working space is required.  This topic has been hashed out here in the past and I was resoundingly shouted down with the consensus being that a disconnect is always required to have working space. That's why I highlighted the word *fused* in the OP.


----------



## ICE (Jan 23, 2015)

Dennis said:
			
		

> That doesn't look like a wp time clock to me.


The door is gasketed and the label says that it is listed for use with swimming pools.  I'll get pictures.  I probably already have pictures as this has been a problem with this company in the past.  They really are the worst.  They bootleg mostly so I have to deal with some of the damnedest things.  They will put a pool anywhere you want without considering easements or property lines and buildings.  If I asked them to put a pool in the middle of the street they would say, "No problem but we will have to do it overnight"


----------



## jdfruit (Jan 23, 2015)

ICE; if these pirates are so bad, why haven't they been turned in to the Contractor's Board? You may have enough photos and documentation to show a blatant disregard for obtaining required permits and incompetent work. It is rare, but there are a few Contractors that really should be put out of business.


----------



## ICE (Jan 24, 2015)

Here it is.  And it is legal.





And here's one that was.  And is no more.


----------



## ICE (Jan 24, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> few Contractors that really should be put out of business.


About the only way to make that happen is if they quit paying their taxes.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 24, 2015)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> See that a lot. I think it makes it more likely for lighting to hit it and if someone was in the pool at the time they could get zapped. I make them disconnect the ground rod.


Rick, Not picking on you, but how would a ground rod increase that chance? If you have copper touching earth as it is, that's a lot of surface connection to potential energy right there. It seems the ground rod would not increase the chance of a lightning hit. And if lightning did hit, would that not therby increase the chance of channeling the energy into the ground past the bond?

Is there some evidence that supports your assertion?

School me.

Brent


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 24, 2015)

This link video from Mike Holt explain the hazard of auxiliary electrode.



Brent.


----------

